# What should my first dog be?



## xypoon (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello!

Please, read the written text underneath so you can get an idea of my situation and to help me for choosing a dog if you like.
---

I don't know anything about dogs. My mother doesn't like animals especially dogs and we've never had one. I would even panic if a dog like (pitbull, German Shepherd or some other dog with the potential to kill me(...?!) is unchained near me. 

Now I live on my own for a third year and recently I started trying to overcome the uncomfortable feeling when around dogs and to actually get to know them. I saw an English Bulldog outside about a week ago and I really LOVED it. It's a medium size dog looks incredibly cool and manly yet at the same it's funny and gentle. I want a dog that is not very energetic and not aggressive. I decided that I should get an English Bulldog baby and if I get it as a baby I'll take of him and I'll feel comfortable with it and hopefully the bulldog will like me as well. I read about English Bulldogs a lot on the Internet and I found out that the healthy ones are way too expensive( 1,500$+ ? ) which unfortunately I can't afford. I saw people selling bulldog babies for about 400$ but it seems that I shouldn't buy it that cheap for health and other reasons. I also read that they are very hard to take care of and prone to diseases and allergies. And the last thing I'd want is to get a dog that I can't take good care of so I believe I should give up on the English Bulldog. Or not? Please, keep reading.

I live in a very small apartment, I go to the University and for some time at the day the apartment would be empty. And at night I might go outside and it'll be empty again. That does not happen that often though but still the dog I have should be able to be on its own for a while. At summer I'm usually going back to my parents and there will be many people and a backyard as well. I live in a place where it's really cold in the winter (coldest being -20c/-4 fahrenheit - the coldest month) and very hot in the summer (may reach +40c/104f the hottest month) so that should be kept in mind. I would love to go for walks with the dog and play with it while at home. I'd also like to go with it outside with friends once the Winter ends.

So basically what I want is a small to medium sized dog that is not aggressive and that is looking cool. The English Bulldog fits perfectly but as explained above is too expensive and might need more care than I'm prepared for and as many say - it's not a good choice for a first pet. I checked the french bulldogs, pugs, etc but they are too girly and I don't seem myself walking a dog like that in the park  

So, please. Give me some advice on what dog should I get.

Cheers!


----------



## Rayneiac (Jun 18, 2012)

Why not check out the shelters and rescues? The staff there will have knowledge of the dog's personalities etc.

Also, what sort of activities do you enjoy? Are you a hiker? A runner? Perhaps you play a sport? Since the dog will need exercise, incorporating things you already like to do with the dog is an excellent idea. I had a lab once that retrieved Soccer balls and a soccer playing friend of mine would often "borrow" my dog to help her train in a "keep the ball away from Kinsey" (the dog) fashion.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Rayneiac said:


> *Why not check out the shelters and rescues? The staff there will have knowledge of the dog's personalities etc.*
> 
> Also, what sort of activities do you enjoy? Are you a hiker? A runner? Perhaps you play a sport? Since the dog will need exercise, incorporating things you already like to do with the dog is an excellent idea. I had a lab once that retrieved Soccer balls and a soccer playing friend of mine would often "borrow" my dog to help her train in a "keep the ball away from Kinsey" (the dog) fashion.


Definitely check out a shelter or rescue in your area (if that's a possibility). A rescue, especially one that places dogs in foster homes, will be able to tell you about their dogs' personalities and find one that will be a good fit. Most reputably-bred dogs are going to be in the $700-2000 range; whereas, most rescue/shelter dogs will be less expensive. Also, since many rescue/shelter dogs are mixes, you have a good chance of getting a unique pup.

Rayneiac asked good questions about your lifestyle. How much exercise and training can you realistically provide? What about shedding? Grooming? What do you see yourself doing with a dog other than walking in the park?


----------



## eskye (Dec 17, 2013)

A dog is not going to naturally want to kill you. I think if you're nervous around dogs you should try volunteering at a rescue or shelter first before you consider having one of your own. If you don't trust your dog, there will be fear involved. Fear can make a dog do things that can be seen as aggression. You don't want to have a dog if you have that kind of emotional state around them. People make dogs aggressive by raising them improperly.

Shelters are a great option, but you should not be getting a dog because you think you'll get over the fear with a cute puppy. Eventually it will become a larger dog, and you can't be afraid of it. Seriously, try volunteering to do some dog walking at the local shelter first. It will really do some good for you, and you'll get more comfortable. You'll also learn how to handle dogs before you get one.


----------



## xypoon (Dec 20, 2013)

I would spend up to 700$ on a dog as long as I know that it would be worth it in a long run. I guess if I get to the point to actually buy the dog I'll find someone who has experience and can help me to get what I pay for.

I don't do much aerobic sports - I only go to the gym and love to walk. That's why I mentioned that I don't want a very energetic dog.

I'm aware that killing me is not dogs' natural intention. I just mentioned that I panic around unchained dogs like pitbulls or huge ones that weight as much as I do or even more. I'm also aware that me not acting naturally causes the dogs to not act naturally and even show aggression. Still, I don't think that's so the problem here because I'm not going to buy a Pitbull or Saint Bernard. I'm after a small to medium sized dog.

And my question (in a very shorten mode) would be: Please, recommend me a small to medium sized dog that comes close to the English Bulldog as a matter of looking cool, doesn't need as much care as the English Bulldog, can live in a small apartment, is not hyperactive and has a gentle temperament, and doesn't exceed 700$ for a proper breed.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You might look into a Boston terrier mix .... They can be small-medium, cool dogs.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

hanksimon said:


> You might look into a Boston terrier mix .... They can be small-medium, cool dogs.


I would say an older one. My aunts needs a good 1 hour walk 2-3 times a day plus a good 2 hours off leash. She could be weird but she is definitely not low energy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xypoon (Dec 20, 2013)

Just checked the Boston Terrier - it looks more like a French Bulldog and its ears are erect. I don't know, I just can't seem to find a better looking dog than the English Bulldog. It looks somehow intimidating with its underbite and big head, proud and yet at the same time it's looks incredibly cute and cool. It's really unfortunate that it's so expensive and so hard to take care of especially for a first dog...


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I will mention two things:

Dependent a ton on area, it is going to be difficult to have $700 as a price limit for a well bred dog of most breeds.

The Bulldog structure is a broader brachycephalic breed which tends to have more trouble naturally mating and whelping than say, a Lab. This is going to drive the price of all the brachycephalic breeds up- just a thing to keep in mind if thats the "look" you like.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> I would say an older one. My aunts needs a good 1 hour walk 2-3 times a day plus a good 2 hours off leash. She could be weird but she is definitely not low energy.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not weird. Bug is almost 7, has bad knees AND a bad heart. She doesn't have as much stamina as Kylie or Thud, bit she's definitely a dog who needs some pretty intensive exercise. Fetch, tug, lots of walking and hiking at a fair clip. She also regularly out wrestles THUD who is nearly 10 times her size and a year old.

If you can't handle a boxer for any reason but physical mass, you don't want a boston is the easiest summation I have of this. They're hyper, athletic, energetic, physical dogs.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

If you really like the English Bulldog that much, maybe look up a breed specific rescue in your area?

Just remember all the health concerns in the breed -- you might end up with a very unhealthy dog. Even going to a good breeder is not going to guarantee that you will end up with a healthy dog.

I also think you should maybe volunteer or foster before you decide on getting a dog 100%. And even if you do end up purchasing a dog, I would suggest that you adopt an older dog. You have never taken care of a dog before, even as a secondary care giver, so I don't think starting off with a puppy would necessarily be the right choice for you. Puppies are a lot of work! Even a lot of experienced dog owners prefer not getting a puppy lol!

Good luck


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Most dogs you get as a baby will love you above all others and not want to kill you-- even a pitt bull (they are one of the most faithful breeds)....
Maybe a chow, you can get them smaller and they look like fat little bears and are pretty macho looking as an adult.... Good in apartments....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Most dogs you get as a baby will love you above all others and not want to kill you-- even a pitt bull (they are one of the most faithful breeds)....
> Maybe a chow, you can get them smaller and they look like fat little bears and are pretty macho looking as an adult.... Good in apartments....


I really don't think Chows are a good first time owner choice, especially with no prior experience with dogs :/


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

taquitos said:


> I really don't think Chows are a good first time owner choice, especially with no prior experience with dogs :/


Oh just threw that out there ... we had one (no experience either)....


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you considered a greyhound? http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/greyhound


----------



## eskye (Dec 17, 2013)

You'd also have to take into account with a bulldog that they need to be kept cool. They can die easily in heat if overworked.


agility collie mom said:


> Have you considered a greyhound? http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/greyhound


He's in a small apartment. Let's call that a no for a first time dog owner. Plus, greyhounds tend to have anxiety issues, and if not dealt with properly, could completely destroy an apartment.

How do you feel about terrier breeds? They're easy to work with, and super smart. You might consider a border terrier. They've got great personalities. Or a scottish? I don't really know what you would deem too girly. I think terriers are usually very boyish dogs. A beagle might be good for you, too. How much are you expecting to give it attention? Some breeds can be needier and want to be cuddly. Basenjis and shiba inus are pretty aloof, but definitely not dogs for a first timer.

I have a hard time recommending particular breeds to a first time dog owner that has no experience. You really should do some volunteering before you decide on a dog, because there are usually expectations that are not met by a real dog. Other than specific breeds, you ought to go visit a shelter and have some meetings with the strays. You don't just pick one out and adopt, you can usually go and play with them a while. That will give you a better idea of temperament, plus mutts usually have good sizes and intelligence.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Have you looked at the Miniature Bull Terriers? http://www.akc.org/breeds/miniature_bull_terrier/index.cfm They are pretty active though. Probably not as much as a Boston Terrier.

Don't discount the "girly" looking dogs. Not sure if this applies to you, but there is no greater chick magnet in the world than an adorable dog. 

Are there any dog shows in your area? That would give you the opportunity to meet all kinds of breeds, and local breeders. I usually don't say this, but in your case I would recommend getting a well bred dog from a really good breeder. For multiple reasons. First, they know their dogs' temperaments really well and can help you decide if this is the right breed for you. Good breeders aren't in it to make a sale, they genuinely want homes for their puppies that are a good fit. The puppy would also be well socialized. The most important reason is that a really good breeder will give you lots of assistance and education. They will be there after the sale to answer questions and give support. In your case, since you don't have any background with dogs, that would be invaluable. A good breeder will help you with everything from what to feed to housebreaking. 

If you decide to broaden your ideas on the appearance of your potential dog, let us know. There are several breeds that would have the ideal temperament for you if you do. The first one I thought of fitting into your situation is the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Very sweet dogs, playful but not extremely active. 

Good luck!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Most of the greyhounds that are rescued from the track are very laid back. The vet I work for has had many greyhounds through the years. Like any dog they can have s/a issues. But the majority of them are low key couch potatoes. http://www.pawnation.com/2013/07/15/10-best-dog-breeds-for-first-time-owners/5


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Have you looked into the olde english bulldogge? Still some of the same concerns as an english bulldog, but generally healthier.

Keep in mind that you may have trouble renting wirh either breed because of weight or people's ignorance in thinking they are a pit type dog.

Generally, the dogs looks are the last thing to decide on. It's better to find two or three breeds that fit your lifestyle and make a choice based on appearances from there.

You'd want to be honest how much and what type of exercise you can commit to each day, what you are looking for in terms of grooming, and what size makes the most sense for you. It really helps to say "I will walk my dog foe one hour once a day" rather than "a low energy breed" since that means a different thing to everyone.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bulldogs (of all flavors and nationalities) can be dog aggressive. It's part of their genetic heritage. So can individuals of any breed, but there is a marked propensity towards dog aggression in those breeds. If you want the best chance of avoiding that, adopting an adult animal is your best bet, as such traits often do not show until maturity. Just something to consider.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Also keep in mind the regular costs of any dog and the initial costs of a puppy. ( Puppies need booster shots so all said and done your paying a good hunk of money, spaying and neutering and everything else. ) also unforseen medical expenses. someone I know bought a puppy for 1,500 2 days later it swallowed something and had to have a major surgery to save its life (2,000) so  just remember you never know with animals and having a means to pay for an unforseen emergency is important!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't have breed recommendations, but here's a few thoughts:

Above all else, you will love your dog for its personality, not its looks. Instead of choosing a breed that you think "looks cool", choose a dog whose personality (or temperament) matches well with yours.

As someone already pointed out, getting a dog from a breeder who charges a lot doesn't mean that dog will be healthy. An English bulldog that costs $1500+ isn't necessarily healthier than a cheaper one. Quite frankly, the health concerns of that breed would have me running for the hills. 

That said, owning a dog isn't cheap. Whether you go through a breeder or a shelter, it will be a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of owning the dog.



BernerMax said:


> Most dogs you get as a baby will love you above all others and not want to kill you-- even a pitt bull (they are one of the most faithful breeds)....
> Maybe a chow, you can get them smaller and they look like fat little bears and are pretty macho looking as an adult.... Good in apartments....


You do not need to get the dog as a pup for it to bond with you.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I think you are approaching this the wrong way. Yes, it is ok to want a dog that you like the "look" of. However, this is not the initial way to look for a dog IMO.

I would recommend eliminating/choosing breeds by:

What will your apartment be ok with? (and to a lesser extent, your family, who doesn't sound like they like animals/dogs?)
And what can YOU live with-exercise, grooming, etc. 
Once you've figured that out, nothing wrong with going for the "cutest/coolest" dog out of those choices 

I would say any brachy (flat-faced) breeds are a bad idea given temperature extremes (not sure how they do in the cold vs the heat). That being said, I've seen several pugs here, and they seem to handle the heat fine.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

is your mom going to be ok with bringing the pup into her house when you go home?


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd say look into Pugs! They have the "look" you like, when kept at a healthy weight they can be active but have a good off switch as well. They're also bred to be companions and definitely have the cute factor going on.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

If money is a factor i definitely wouldn't suggest bulldogs, so many health issues!

Keep in mind that if you get a puppy it's going to be a lot of time and work too, and they can only be left at home for 4 or so hours at a time in the first few months without a potty break.


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

First of all, not to be rude, but I think it's sad and wrong to pick a dog based on coolness and looks. And it sounds like you're being pretty picky on that as well, since there are SO many great looking breeds out there. 

We had Greyhounds, and they were GREAT low maintenance dogs, and very low key. However, they do like to run in spurts everyday, so not having a fenced yard would be a problem. But, mine did WONDERFUL when I worked all day, never had anxiety issues, etc. 

I think your best bet would be to to to a shelter, and not worry about purebred, expensive dogs. Mutts usually have great heath, and you can get a mix of two breeds you like. My Dad once had a dog that was part English Bulldog, and he was the BEST dog ever. We saw the Mom, so we were POSSITIVE it was English Bulldog, but had no clue what the dad was.....but he looked a lot like a Pitbull, or maybe mixed with Boxer......we weren't sure. But, you can always look around for a Bulldog mix. They would be MUCH less expensive, and hopefully have less health issues. Or, just any mix......find one you like, ask the shelter which would fit your lifestyle. 

Good luck!


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

I highly recommend a pug for you. My second dog was a pug, and he was so gentle, relaxed, and very cuddly. They do not require a lot of exercise, like the bull dog. They are smaller than the bull dog. They make a great first pet, and they do great with apartment living.


----------



## xypoon (Dec 20, 2013)

Thank you all for the answers! You've been really helpful!

After everything I read, heard and learned I decided that before I get a dog, I'll ask a friend of mine who has a dog to let me be with his dog for a while or at least to let me walk his dog once in a while. I hope that this will get me more comfortable and calm around dogs. I've also decided that it might be better not to get a puppy considering all the care and attention it needs. A dog that's at least 4-5 months old seems like a better choice. 

As for breed - as I said I don't want a big dog nor a hardcore dog as pit bull, rottweiler, etc. Pugs or other little ones are cute and apparently fit my 'needs' but they are way too girly. I know it sounds ridiculous but I'm a big guy and it would just look awkward if I walk a pug in the park... This is one of the main reasons why I wanted an English Bulldog - it's small and cute yet at the same time manly, strong and muscular. Apparently the English Bulldog is not an option considering the price for a pure and healthy breed and the many health issues afterwards. So I'm still not sure what breed would be the option. The Boston Terrier looks just like the French Bulldog in my opinion. I looked around the Internet for Boston Terriers in my country (in Europe) and there aren't many of them yet it's saturated with Frenchies so the Boston Terrier is not an option. The French Bulldog seems nice but still appears to be a bit girly and the 'french' in its name only adds to that - I know it's only a prejudice and so on but it does influence my choice.


----------



## AustralianShepherdOwner (Dec 24, 2013)

LOL when you said pugs are too girly, I immediately thought of this trending photo online. 


http://hideyourarms.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/pug-face-shirt-455x760.jpg


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

xypoon said:


> I know it sounds ridiculous but I'm a big guy and it would just look awkward if I walk a pug in the park...


Ridiculous is right. Because in effect you're allowing strangers in the park to pick your dog for you. And aside from ridiculous, it's just not a wise thing to do.

Be objective and buy a breed that pleases YOU; what other people might think of your decision actually don't mean diddly.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Every time people get wrapped up in macho dogs, some part of me dies a little bit, because it *is* allowing strangers to pick a dog for you but more than that-

It's so, so, backwards. Most people, of the sort of assume *anything* about a person based on their dog, tend to assume that a guy who absolutely has to have a big, tough dog (or bike, or car, or whatever) is compensating for something. I mean, yeah, there'd be some teasing if they showed up with a tiny, white, fluffy dog, but a pug or french bulldog or doxie? Nah. 

It's like watching someone shoot themselves in the foot, on top of making less than great decisions for the wrong reasons.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

AustralianShepherdOwner said:


> LOL when you said pugs are too girly, I immediately thought of this trending photo online.
> 
> 
> http://hideyourarms.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/pug-face-shirt-455x760.jpg







































Confidence is hot.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep, it's all about confidence. Also, I don't think breeds like pugs, dachshunds, most terriers, etc. look girly at all. My cousin is covered in tattoos and he has a black and tan mini dachshund that all of his friends love. I have another male friend with a great little rat terrier and I've never heard anyone make any kind of comments about it. I know another guy with a puggle, and that puggle doesn't look "girly" either. I have another friend with a schipperke, also not a girly dog. Really, a dog only looks "girly" to me if its owner puts pink bows in its hair or something. Cute little white fluffballs like poms or maltese are pushing it and I can see why a lot of guys might not want to walk one, but I still don't assume a guy who owns one is effeminate or whatever other thing they're worried about.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Dude, how can a Pug or a Boston or French Bulldog be too 'girly'? They're really... not at all. lol. 

A Pug or Frenchie sounds like it would be a great fit for you.

Honestly, every Boston I've met has been loaded with bouncy energy.

I would definitely look into a Border Terrier as well. BUT, they are terriers, and will need an outlet for the energy. They are good housedogs though, and usually good with kids, very smart.


----------



## xypoon (Dec 20, 2013)

You are right, the French Bulldog is not that girly. I thought so because most of the times I would see a French Bulldog puppy. And as far as I'm informed it fits me as a temperament, maintenance and size. I'll read in details on how to take care of it whilst looking around for proper breeders and what to look for when buying a dog as a matter of vaccines, passport, dog food, etc. 

Thank you very much for your posts - I appreciate it! And I wish you a very happy New Year!


----------



## Rootin'Rigby (Dec 21, 2013)

What about a Boxer?? I've heard they're really good dogs. And they're pretty manly to me.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Why not volunteer at a rescue, that way you get to know a bunch of dogs, work on your fear of big dogs, and you will get to learn more about dogs, and what goes into caring for them?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree with everyone above., I just had to laugh at the "big guy" and "girlie" dog thing. I work in a dog daycare, we are located right near huge upgrader, meaning a LOT of our clients are very large burly men..and half those large burly men have Yorkies, who they love and dote on. I assure you, NOBODY goes "oh.. that looks awkward" when they see them together, they just go "awww! what a cute little doggy!"


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> I agree with everyone above., I just had to laugh at the "big guy" and "girlie" dog thing. I work in a dog daycare, we are located right near huge upgrader, meaning a LOT of our clients are very large burly men..and half those large burly men have Yorkies, who they love and dote on. I assure you, NOBODY goes "oh.. that looks awkward" when they see them together, they just go "awww! what a cute little doggy!"


Hahaha yeah at the store I worked at one of the most "manly" looking guys (this big, muscular Italian dude) owned a 4 lbs maltese. He used to spoil the dog SO much lol.

My boyfriend walks and carries my 7 lbs dog without me being there. He's a smaller, thinner guy so he is often considered more "feminine", but he does not care lol. He loves Meeko and will even carry the dog carrier that looks like a purse with Meeko in it...  OP, honestly, women don't care if you have a big manly dog or a tiny toy dog lol. All dogs are chick magnets imo  haha. Like you, my boyfriend was not a fan of small girly looking dogs at first. He thought they were yappy, annoying and prissy... but then he met my dog and that all changed


----------

